# Hello, fellow planet squatters.



## EchoTheDrifter (Aug 16, 2016)

Just thought I'd plop down my introduction. I'm from Wisconsin - an attorney for the moment, but planning to retire (hopefully in the next 8 months) once my student loans are paid off. I'll be walking away from most of everything I've built for myself over the past ten years, but I'm looking forward to hitting the open road and seeing what else awaits me in the world, free of obligation to my old corporate life.

I've recently gotten myself involved in the haunted attraction industry. I'm hoping to continue working in the industry during my travels - perhaps working construction on haunts as I pass through towns, starting my own corpse and prop business, and even visiting local haunts through the word-of-mouth of the locals I meet.

In the meantime, I'm in prep mode - trying to get my affairs squared away, sell the house, get a vehicle prepped, and formally transfer my practice to my successor. Certainly a lot of anxiety associated with all of it, so I'm eager to make acquaintances here to help smooth out the ride.


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 16, 2016)

EchoTheDrifter said:


> Just thought I'd plop down my introduction. I'm from Wisconsin - an attorney for the moment, but planning to retire (hopefully in the next 8 months) once my student loans are paid off. I'll be walking away from most of everything I've built for myself over the past ten years, but I'm looking forward to hitting the open road and seeing what else awaits me in the world, free of obligation to my old corporate life.
> 
> I've recently gotten myself involved in the haunted attraction industry. I'm hoping to continue working in the industry during my travels - perhaps working construction on haunts as I pass through towns, starting my own corpse and prop business, and even visiting local haunts through the word-of-mouth of the locals I meet.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm in prep mode - trying to get my affairs squared away, sell the house, get a vehicle prepped, and formally transfer my practice to my successor. Certainly a lot of anxiety associated with all of it, so I'm eager to make acquaintances here to help smooth out the ride.


Good Luck


----------



## Koala (Aug 16, 2016)

Welcome to STP! You'll find loads of resources and friendly faces here, so you came to the right place 

Having skills in the haunted attraction industry is specific but super rad! I used to work as a scareactor at the haunted house at a ski resort near my house. The most fun money I ever made!!! Would love to see/hear about some of the stuff you've worked on so far! Cheers


----------



## Tude (Aug 17, 2016)

Ha "Planet Squatters"  Welcome to STP - and welcome to the next phase in your life - enjoy!


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Aug 17, 2016)

Welcome to STP! We have much info and resources to share!


----------



## EchoTheDrifter (Aug 17, 2016)

Koala said:


> Welcome to STP! You'll find loads of resources and friendly faces here, so you came to the right place
> 
> Having skills in the haunted attraction industry is specific but super rad! I used to work as a scareactor at the haunted house at a ski resort near my house. The most fun money I ever made!!! Would love to see/hear about some of the stuff you've worked on so far! Cheers



Thank you, Koala. Always happy to share haunt stuff with fellow haunters. I joined Terror on the Fox in Green Bay last year, and since then have tried to dip my toes in every facet of the industry as I could. To date, I've done acting, construction, built an entire (small, Evil Dead themed) haunt from scratch, built props, built corpses, dabbled in lighting, sound, and motion effects. I'll see if I can attach a picture of one of the corpses I built..


----------



## drynyn (Aug 20, 2016)

"starting my own corpse and prop business"

So real corpses and prop ones as well?


----------



## EchoTheDrifter (Aug 20, 2016)

drynyn said:


> "starting my own corpse and prop business"
> 
> So real corpses and prop ones as well?



I was hoping that nobody would pick up on that. Crap. Just promise not to ask me what I *do* with the corpses. I'm assuming this is a family-friendly website.


----------

